# How much to charge for a Photo Shoot?



## jcandelaria (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Guys and Happy New Year!!!

I am in need of your advise. I'm quite new when it comes to charging make up service for a photo shoot. I usually do it for TFP however I have been receiving a lot of offers for photo shoot  lately and I want to start charging. If you could give me a rough idea on how much I should charge I would be forever grateful.


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 2, 2010)

I have my rates listed on my website as $100 hour/ $300 half day (4hrs)/ $550 full days(8hrs) - bridal is different again.  For my prices I offer an extensive kit which includes airbrushing, some spfx and hair styling. I am in Brisbane though and our rates are likely to be lower than yours in Sydney, but it is the average price for experienced mua's here - though that said with the major undercutting and over saturation of mua's in the area available for TFP means it makes it harder to achieve that like we used to.  A lot of people don't like showing their rates for fear of scaring away possible jobs, but I can honestly say I got more work by advertising them then previously.  So all I can say is that it works for me. It also stopped a lot of the time wasting enquiries of back and forth haggling but those who never had a budget to begin with. Maybe if we all advertised our rates we would all finally get paid for the hard work! But I would personally weigh up each shoot individually to how much it would benefit you.  Don't charge 'per look' but rather in the half day and full day rate.  This works for quite a few mediums of photo shoots, training and film - and are obviously negotiable depending on what it is.  If I do a 5 day shoot then I reduce my full day rate etc. I think if it was an opportunity to do makeup in a magazine or paper with your name credited then this is something you may still want to do TFP (if it isn't regularly and too far away), ditto if your passion is film/TV then you may do for a kit fee.  Hope that helps!


----------



## jcandelaria (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Rachael! This is fab! I now have a fair idea on on what to charge. 

I definitely agree with you about some MUA fear of  showing their rates due to scaring possible jobs as I was like this not long ago. I feel that sometimes being bold and upfront is the best way to go in regards to pricing so there are no misunderstanding and eliminate people who will just waste your time. I feel like due to increasing  number of MUA willing to do TFP that other MUA that charges are being put aside. Sigh* Wouldn't be great if everything just comes easy.. hehe


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jcandelaria* 

 
_Sigh* Wouldn't be great if everything just comes easy.. hehe_

 
My goodness, absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was another one who hid my rates for a little while but found it really didn't help anything. My rates are now for all to see. We will see how it goes.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jcandelaria* 

 
_Sigh* Wouldn't be great if everything just comes easy.. hehe_

 
My goodness, absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was another one who hid my rates for a little while but found it really didn't help anything. My rates are now for all to see. We will see how it goes.

Great advice Rachael, thank you


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 5, 2010)

Speaking as a customer, I really appreciate it when companies show their on their websites. It shows that they are honest and upfront.. if I have to email or call for a quote I just move on


----------



## tana2210 (Jan 5, 2010)

yeh i agree, while on the hunt for a bridal MUA recently i didnt have the time to chase people up for prices its much more convinent and to me shows that a MUA is cofident that the quality of their work is reflected by their prices


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 6, 2010)

I have my photoshoot rates as 'POA' on my website, not because I want to shirk committing to a set of rates but purely because the rate will vary depending on various factors regarding the shoot - each shoot is different and is dependent upon the clients' needs.

E.g. length of time, no. of models, no. of face applications (different looks) per model and also whether I am doing hairstyling as well. Sometimes the client just wants you to prepare one model and not want you to stick around for touch ups - therefore, the half-day/full-day rates don't really apply so you have to revert to back to 'per application' or hourly basis pricing.

However, I do have my bridal services pricing on my website tho because there are fewer deviations from the norm in those circumstances!


----------



## RachaelP (Jan 7, 2010)

CatsMeow I totally understand your reasoning for it keeping it POA. I think in my situation I truly just got to the point that I was so sick of going in for the bid with clients shopping around for the best prices. I felt like I'd been doing it for song long and if I gave them a inch they took a mile and I was just undercutting my profession. I ended up too time poor for the back and forth and went 'eh, I'll put them on show and whatever happens happens'.  Immediately the haggling stopped but work actually increased. The feedback I got was that it made the clients job easier (production assistant, photog, bride or someone wanting training) and I didn't seem wishy washy, and as tana2210 said, they thought it meant confidence. So in '09 I had 60+ makeup jobs in an 8 month period which was the most I'd ever had.  I only know the figures as I had to work out my km's on all my invoices from last year for my accountant!  My rates aren't complicated so its their choice to use me hourly/half day/full day. When I started out and did per look just wasn't financially viable and I was taken advantage of, but it was how I thought I was supposed to charge.  Now if a customer only wants one simple look then they can hire me an hour and they won't keep me waiting around and they're not paying the earth, and if people want more bang for their buck with multiple looks and talent then I can tell them how long it will take and they can decide on half or full day and give me a time to arrive to actually get started. MUA's could always give it a test run and hide their rates over the next couple of months then switch and display them.  What may work in my market may not work in yours, and hell, I may hide mind again if work takes a dive in '10. Lol.


----------

